

Show HN: QR Links – Share links from PC to smartphone - smurfpandey
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/qr-links/pmhmljldhgfhocnknempediofdbiaebd
Easily open any URL in your smart phone by scanning the QR code of the URL.
======
mahadazad
Look great to me. I also have a QR code app
[http://www.qrunched.com](http://www.qrunched.com) have a look.

Thanks

